# NCEES SE practice exam 602



## trees (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi, I am preparing the October SE exam and worked on the NCEES SE practice exam 602. I have a question about the mininium welding size. The base plate is greater than 3/4" but weld plate is 3/8". The answer called out 1/4" weld size instead of 3/16". In AISC manual, the table says the thinner plate. Did I miss something here?


----------



## Andy Lin (Oct 5, 2015)

For 3/8" PL, min weld is 3/16 and max weld is 5/16.

1/4" falls right in between so it's OK. No harm in using thicker weld in this case.


----------



## trees (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks. I just used min. 3/8" when I designed it but the answer showed 1/4" makes me think maybe I missed something here.


----------

